# Pregnant Amano Shrimp



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I've found that one of my amano shrimps is pregnant.

Look at the pictures


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks good. Do you have the Amano in brackish water?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ohh cool! I have 2 amanos but Im not sure whether theyre 2 females or 2 males, because neither of them have ever been pregnant... The females are bigger right? Mine are 1 1/4 inch to 1 1/2 inch...

She looks great! Congratulations!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Looks good. Do you have the Amano in brackish water?


No, they are in my freshwater fish tank.

I was thinking about breeding them and I might will try this some day. It needs quite a lot of efforts and preparations ahead.
I decided to make sure that they can berried readily and then start thinking about all the stuff I need


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Ohh cool! I have 2 amanos but Im not sure whether theyre 2 females or 2 males, because neither of them have ever been pregnant... The females are bigger right? Mine are 1 1/4 inch to 1 1/2 inch...
> 
> She looks great! Congratulations!!


Thank you. I'm afraid I'm going to loose this brood. They have larvae stage and it needs brackish water and 'green water' algae to live.

Females are bigger. I have several 5 cm long, they are huge 
The other difference is spots on their sides. Males have spots. Females have spots that look more like dashes and merge into curved lines sometimes. You can see this line in the edge of shrimp eggs on my pictures.
Check you shrimps


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

oh thank you- I think I have a male amano for sure- it just has dots on the side... and My second amano has dots and a few small lines but not as dark curved lines like your female... so I think it must be male also . I didnt know they needed different type of water to have the baby shrimp?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you. I'm afraid I'm going to loose this brood. They have larvae stage and it needs brackish water and 'green water' algae to live.


I'm cultivating a bucket of green water out on the patio if you want some.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> oh thank you- I think I have a male amano for sure- it just has dots on the side... and My second amano has dots and a few small lines but not as dark curved lines like your female... so I think it must be male also . I didnt know they needed different type of water to have the baby shrimp?


They need brackish (salted) water for larvae stage.
But still, these shrimps are fun to watch. They are big!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bae said:


> I'm cultivating a bucket of green water out on the patio if you want some.


Thank you for the offer.
I don't have an aquarium for them. Actually, I need two small prepared ahead aquariums to breed them. Maybe next time


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd like to congratulate you on the pregnant Amanos, I remember when I bought all my Red Cherries from Big Al's and still couldn't distinguish between the two sexes. I wondered why I didn't have any pregnant shrimp for about 2 months, lol. I later bought a few preggers from there and I have an overwhelming colony of them now. I just found my first pregnant crystal red shrimp in my tank, I thought it had poo stuck to it's legs or a snail, I swear that shrimp is barely sexually mature. xD


----------

